# Flying in Canadian Warplane Heritage Avro Lancaster



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,
A flight in the only other surviving airworthy Lanc. Includes views of various flight stations and aircraft interior.






Enjoy,

Roger.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*lancaster*

my grand father was a delivary driver in the war.he use to delivar to berlin one way unload and drive back :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Roger, that was a nice bit of footage.

Kev.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, magnificent sight and the sound of those engines is very evocotive.........

as the commentary says "it is humbling to think of the 19 year old boys flying in these things for us......."

Rest In Peace, the many thousands of Bomber Command who paid the ultimate price for our freedom.

Dave


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

What a co-incidence, on my desk there is the plans of a MAKE Lanc' which I am about to make a model of.


----------

